# Any Leopard shipped yet?



## meall (Aug 15, 2007)

MacRumors is reporting that one user as received a shipped notice for its Leopard, anyone in Canada has this?


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

Anything is possible. I pre ordered Panther and received it the day before. It would be great if that happened again but I'm not counting on it.


----------



## neufelni (Sep 17, 2007)

Just came across this blog post.


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

My order just went to "Prepared For Shipment." I guess that means that they'll ship tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## messed_kid (Jun 13, 2007)

Mine says "shipping in October 26th"

Same thing on my Delivery status widget.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Mine says: Ships by: DELIVERS ON OCTOBER 26th.

I don't believe it will get here by the 26th if it is shipped that day. More like Monday, the 29th. We are way off the beaten path.


----------



## darkmcs (Sep 1, 2007)

Mine just changed to "Prepared for shipping" and is tagged as "Overnight shipping"

2 weeks ago, I ordered iWork 08 from Apple.com and asked for the fastest way of shipping.. I ordered it on Saaturday and got it on Monday. I am pretty sure Apple will ship Leopard on Thursday and those of us who ordered it from them will get it on the 26th!


----------



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

darkmcs said:


> Mine just changed to "Prepared for shipping" and is tagged as "Overnight shipping"


Same here although mine was prepared for shipping since the weekend.

csonni I hope you get your delivery on Friday.


----------



## Howard2k (Feb 9, 2005)

Prepared for shipping.


----------



## meall (Aug 15, 2007)

bringonthenite said:


> Same here although mine was prepared for shipping since the weekend.


Same here. Considering it is still not shipped, and where I live, I'm not so sure I will received it by Friday...


----------



## joltguy (Apr 15, 2005)

I've preordered the OS a couple of times before and have always gotten it on the release day. In this case its even better since we'll likely get it even before the stores make it available!


----------



## tripleR (Sep 26, 2007)

Anyone shipped yet?


----------



## darkmcs (Sep 1, 2007)

tripleR said:


> Anyone shipped yet?


not yet... hopefully tomorrow!!!


----------



## meall (Aug 15, 2007)

darkmcs said:


> not yet... hopefully tomorrow!!!


I hope so too. I read that some people may already have the shipped notice sent to them... I won't be disappointed to be in that list 

But I'll really be disappointed if I do not receive it by Friday!


----------



## tripleR (Sep 26, 2007)

meall said:


> But I'll really be disappointed if I do not receive it by Friday!


Yeah, so will I. I wonder if it's a "First Come FIrst Serve"? meaning do the people who ordered first get theirs out the door first? One would think that's the way it would be. And if that's the case...I ordered mine the very first morning shortly after the announcement.

Drats!! I hate the waiting.


----------



## Fox (Oct 4, 2002)

Just checked - shipping method is Priority Overnight, says "Delivers on Oct. 26th". I suspect they'll ship it tomorrow; presumably from somewhere in Canada.

Edit: received shipment notice at 11 last night; says it will arrive tomorrow. Being shipped by Purolator, so I assume it is shipping from Canada.


----------



## cchaynes (Oct 25, 2007)

I agree, i woudl think that they are going to ship from Canada to ensure it gets out on time as promised, but of all the orders i have made from apple nothing has ever originated in Canada....so who knows


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

I just received a shipment notification (10:43 PM on Wed.). It claims that I'll have it by tomorrow. If I get it, I'll upgrade at work and post my impressions.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Just got an email that it has shipped with a "delievers by" date of Oct. 25th!

Why... that's just over an hour from now! I better turn the porch light on


----------



## cchaynes (Oct 25, 2007)

mine still shows prepared...i guess i wont leave the porch light on and save hydro...

perhaps it will still be out overnight

one question did they proveide shipment details?? if so, where is it shipping from and what courier?

also when did you pre-order?

Cheers


----------



## darkmcs (Sep 1, 2007)

cchaynes said:


> mine still shows prepared...i guess i wont leave the porch light on and save hydro...
> 
> perhaps it will still be out overnight
> 
> ...


When I ordered iWork 2 weeks ago, they provided me the tracking number from FedEx... but I'm in USA... might be different in Canada...


----------



## cchaynes (Oct 25, 2007)

sorry i assumed you were in canada

any canadians showing shipped status yet?


----------



## planders (Jun 24, 2005)

cchaynes said:


> sorry i assumed you were in canada
> 
> any canadians showing shipped status yet?


Me! Me! Just got mine seconds ago (11:25 PM Wednesday). Shipped by Purolator, says it will deliver by Oct. 25. So we'll see... :clap:


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

Me too! Me too! Woohooooo!!


----------



## cchaynes (Oct 25, 2007)

hmmm apple doesnt love me anymore.....

no status update, of well i really havent time for it anyhow...


----------



## Jeepdude (Mar 3, 2005)

planders said:


> Me! Me! Just got mine seconds ago (11:25 PM Wednesday). Shipped by Purolator, says it will deliver by Oct. 25. So we'll see... :clap:


Ditto!!!


----------



## zenith (Sep 22, 2007)

I just got an email informing me that I will receive my discs tomorrow (25th).


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Me too! Shipped Purolator for delivery overnight to arrive tomorrow.

Better than waiting in line at a store, hey what?

Mucho better!


----------



## cchaynes (Oct 25, 2007)

when did you guys place your orders?

i was....Order Date: Oct 21, 2007 at 07:43 PM PDT

still no change


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I ordered mine Oct. 16.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

Oct 16th


----------



## rpalace (Sep 17, 2007)

*Tomorrow?*

Mine's on the way!

Shipment Date:
OCT 24, 2007

Delivers by:
OCT 25, 2007


----------



## zenith (Sep 22, 2007)

cchaynes said:


> when did you guys place your orders?
> 
> i was....Order Date: Oct 21, 2007 at 07:43 PM PDT
> 
> still no change


19th October


----------



## cchaynes (Oct 25, 2007)

*woohoo*

just got my notice

will arrive .....well....today!

purolator aswell, so they must have done a canada dispatch

family pack too BTW..

Have fun everyone!, dont be calling in sick!


----------



## NewGuy (Jun 23, 2005)

Any chance some of the early web purchasers will also get t-shirts? That would be nice...


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

Just got my notice as well - "delivers by Oct. 25" by Purolator. Good thing too - I will be home all day tomorrow, but not so sure about Friday!!


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

Shipped for me, and delivery on 26th. At first I thought it read the 25th. Too bad, since I will now have to wait until next week since I'm flying out of town tomorrow evening. It would have been great onboard entertainment running the Leopard upgrade during flight at 39,000 ft.


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

got a notice a lil while ago, "Delivers by: OCT 25, 2007"
Im very excited, this is my first os x release


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

cchaynes said:


> mine still shows prepared...i guess i wont leave the porch light on and save hydro...


Hrm... no midnight delivery. Porch light off 



> one question did they proveide shipment details?? if so, where is it shipping from and what courier?
> 
> also when did you pre-order?


Ordered October 16th via edu online store for $115.00 tptptptp

Shipping via Purolator. The notice said shipment date Oct 24th, "delivers by" Oct.25th. There was a link and a tracking number, but all I got when I plugged it into Purolator's site was an 800 # to call... and they're closed


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

Macaholic said:


> Shipping via Purolator. The notice said shipment date Oct 24th, "delivers by" Oct.25th. There was a link and a tracking number, but all I got when I plugged it into Purolator's site was an 800 # to call... and they're closed


I got that same 800# to call, but in my experience it can take a few hours to sometimes a day or two after I have been given a tracking number before it actually works. Plus in the e-mail from apple it says "tracking information will be available on the carrier sites 12 to 24 hours after shipping." so im not worried about the tracking.


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

Macaholic said:


> Hrm... no midnight delivery. Porch light off
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here. Has been shipped, I assume from Sacramento, Ca. NO more than 15-16 hours by Eighteen wheeler up Interstate 5 to Blaine, Wa. I know, done that hundreds of times!
However , considering weight of freight, one assumes it will be flown.

Purolator has very poor ( Dark Side like?) tracking compared to Fed Ex. Both computers ( iBook/iMac) I've bought online via Apple store, shipped by FEd Ex from Taiwan and Shanghai were logged so precisely that coffee and or bathroom breaks were noted!


----------



## dansgil (Aug 16, 2006)

Those of you who have an est. arrival date of the 25th are lucky. Mine shipped earlier today and is still showing Friday as the date.


----------



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

rpalace said:


> Mine's on the way!
> 
> Shipment Date:
> OCT 24, 2007
> ...



Add me to the 24th / 25th list. Hope Purolator makes it!


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

Shipped on the 24th. To be delivered by the 25th. Apple edu pricing.


----------



## joltguy (Apr 15, 2005)

*Wooo!*

Woke up this morning to find an unexpected little note in my inbox. It said:

"You're getting Leopard today, buddy!"

(I'm paraphrasing a bit.)

Happy day!


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

imobile said:


> Same here. Has been shipped, I assume from Sacramento, Ca. NO more than 15-16 hours by Eighteen wheeler up Interstate 5 to Blaine, Wa. I know, done that hundreds of times!
> However , considering weight of freight, one assumes it will be flown.
> 
> Purolator has very poor ( Dark Side like?) tracking compared to Fed Ex. Both computers ( iBook/iMac) I've bought online via Apple store, shipped by FEd Ex from Taiwan and Shanghai were logged so precisely that coffee and or bathroom breaks were noted!


UPDATE ~~
Some tracking eh?
Please call 1 888 SHIP-123 or 1-888-744-7123 for information on this shipment.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

dansgil said:


> Those of you who have an est. arrival date of the 25th are lucky. Mine shipped earlier today and is still showing Friday as the date.


Well, to be frank about it I have little faith it'll arrive before Friday.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

bringonthenite said:


> Add me to the 24th / 25th list. Hope Purolator makes it!


Me too!! Got the same notice.


----------



## tripleR (Sep 26, 2007)

Macaholic said:


> Well, to be frank about it I have little faith it'll arrive before Friday.


I'm starting to wonder if I'll get it this week at all. I pre-ordered the morning of the 16 and my status still shows waiting for shipment


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

tripleR said:


> I'm starting to wonder if I'll get it this week at all. I pre-ordered the morning of the 16 and my status still shows waiting for shipment


If I were you I'd call to find out why the delay.


----------



## planders (Jun 24, 2005)

dansgil said:


> Those of you who have an est. arrival date of the 25th are lucky. Mine shipped earlier today and is still showing Friday as the date.


Don't worry, the date Apple provides as an estimated delivery date has never worked for me yet. I have a feeling that Apple has arranged for delivery on Oct. 26 with the couriers--who then release the packages based on delivery times to different locations. I got my shipping notice past 11 PM last night, I'd be pretty surprised if it actually hits the road before today.

Of course, I could be wrong--and if so, woo hoo!


----------



## shane3547 (May 25, 2005)

meall said:


> MacRumors is reporting that one user as received a shipped notice for its Leopard, anyone in Canada has this?


Does this answer your question ... WOHOA!!!


----------



## planders (Jun 24, 2005)

adagio said:


> If I were you I'd call to find out why the delay.


The only promise Apple made was that it delivers on Oct. 26. If that doesn't happen I'd call, but since it's going out by overnight delivery (for free, no less!), as long as it goes out today it will arrive as promised.


----------



## cchaynes (Oct 25, 2007)

It is shipping from the US, so until it enters canda, no scans on the purolator site....

so as of 8:00 no scans, likely means no delivery on 25th....

i also ship out on friday for NYC, so i hope i am wrong, i was thinking it would make a great travel chore...

talked with purolator, they seemed skeptical about the 25th


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

Interesting. Tiger shipped from Canada. Why use Purolator and not FedX if shipping from the US?

I know from previous experience the shipments via Purolator never showed up in my tracking.


----------



## planders (Jun 24, 2005)

Tracking on Purolator was just updated. As of 8:30 AM yesterday, it was in transit in the US via "ground linehaul". No other updates. So I presume I'll be seeing it on the promised delivery date.

Congrats to those who beat the system and received theirs today!


----------



## cchaynes (Oct 25, 2007)

i donth think anyone has...i thinkt hey knew all along that it woudl not get here until friday, its just that they coded it overnight, so the apple system assumes the 25th isf they mark it shipped...


----------



## tripleR (Sep 26, 2007)

planders said:


> The only promise Apple made was that it delivers on Oct. 26. If that doesn't happen I'd call, but since it's going out by overnight delivery (for free, no less!), as long as it goes out today it will arrive as promised.


I just got off the phone with customer service and she was surprised that people received notice of shipping. She told me that they are waiting until the 26th to ship.  

I'm confused.


----------



## cchaynes (Oct 25, 2007)

no way, she is just not aware

if its in purolator's system, its enroute....period

its not like UPS, they dont ship in the US, so its done under contract to the border, if you have any purolator info its on its way

that said my update is as follows

2007/10/24	08:30	In Transit in U.S.

so i cant think its hittimg me today if its not on a puroaltor truck shced for delivery.

that said purolator is ofetn behind tracking wise....


----------



## zenith (Sep 22, 2007)

Purolater Canada is owned by Canada Post and as with Canada Post's tracking system, it can take up to 24 hours for tracking to be updated.


----------



## dansgil (Aug 16, 2006)

planders said:


> Tracking on Purolator was just updated. As of 8:30 AM yesterday, it was in transit in the US via "ground linehaul". No other updates. So I presume I'll be seeing it on the promised delivery date.


I was showing the same thing, except when I called Purolator, they told me 3-5 business days. I hope the CSR was wrong.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

I'm thinking the CSR's don't have a clue. Don't bother calling them to get any info.


----------



## dansgil (Aug 16, 2006)

adagio said:


> I'm thinking the CSR's don't have a clue. Don't bother calling them to get any info.


I hope you're right! It just worries me that the tracking info says "U.S.A. GROUND LINEHAUL" when there was supposed to be overnight shipping.


----------



## cchaynes (Oct 25, 2007)

mine shows the same as before......shiped by purolator, and priority overnight

puro site still shows itin the US


----------



## darkmcs (Sep 1, 2007)

mine is still "Prepared for shipping"

If it doesn't show up tomorrow, I'll pick it up at my local Apple Store and return the one from Apple.com.


----------



## tripleR (Sep 26, 2007)

Mine still says "Not Yet Shipped".


----------



## darkmcs (Sep 1, 2007)

Just got an email from Apple... it was shipped from FedEx!!! :clap:


----------



## tripleR (Sep 26, 2007)

tripleR said:


> I just got off the phone with customer service and she was surprised that people received notice of shipping. She told me that they are waiting until the 26th to ship.


Would any of the Canadians that have receive shipping confirmation care to forward me their Order# so I can use it as reference the next time I talk to customer service?

Yeah I know, I'm acting like a kid on Xmas eve.


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

tripleR said:


> Would any of the Canadians that have receive shipping confirmation care to forward me their Order# so I can use it as reference the next time I talk to customer service?
> 
> Yeah I know, I'm acting like a kid on Xmas eve.


Ha! A Nigerian post ? 
And do you want our bank account numbers too?
Seriously, just refer them to THIS site/link/page!

Yesterday I made comment re the 'effectiveness/efficiency of Puralotor's tracking system.
Today I have as at 1037 PDT the following information 

Scan Date	Scan Time	Status	Comment
2007/10/24	08:30	In Transit in U.S.

Ummm that was 26 hours ago. Information is amazing as was shipped from Elk Grove one "assumes".
Even if shipped up Interstate 5 to Vancouver BC, the average tractor trailer does that in 16 hours to the border, give or take thirty minutes. The Mt Shasta/Siskiyou region is bare, so no probs there! Customs is usually cleared in less 90 minutes during day, 40 or less at midnight.
I know, went up and down the 'super slab' for years!
The OPEN Road ~Slices of Life on the road from Aussie/Canadian perspective pictures, photos, and videos, from friends & fun on webshots

Anyway, some very poor 'tracking' IMHO ( " Puralotor, I know Fed Ex and you are no Fed Ex" )


----------



## tripleR (Sep 26, 2007)

imobile said:


> Ha! A Nigerian post ?
> And do you want our bank account numbers too?


Ha!  

Seriously, the order number by itself does not devolve any information at all. I have received one response and will call Apple shortly.


----------



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

zenith said:


> Purolater Canada is owned by Canada Post and as with Canada Post's tracking system, it can take up to 24 hours for tracking to be updated.


 Exactly. I find it nevers shows up until it's on the truck!

EDIT. I meant on the truck for delivery.


----------



## Howard2k (Feb 9, 2005)

Mine was on the truck as of 08:30 yesterday. Still nothing yet... If it's coming today I guess I would have thought it would have been here by now.


----------



## darkmcs (Sep 1, 2007)

According to FedEx website:
Estimated delivery 
Oct 26, 2007 by 10:30 AM

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## cchaynes (Oct 25, 2007)

darkmcs said:


> According to FedEx website:
> Estimated delivery
> Oct 26, 2007 by 10:30 AM
> 
> :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


i wish mine was fedex, puro is so daft sometimes!


----------



## tripleR (Sep 26, 2007)

I just got off the phone with customer service and he also stated that he was told that orders were not being shipped until the 26th. He was totally confused when I gave him an order number from someone who had his order already shipped. He went and talked to his supr and came back and said that my order which is an uptodate order meaning I bought my Mac after Oct 1 are not being shipped until 26 Oct. Everyone else is?

So I'm being treated 2nd class because I didn't pay full price.


----------



## cchaynes (Oct 25, 2007)

thats too bad....

arguably you paid full price, it was just part of the price of your computer

i cant believe that in this day and age thay done just offer torrents or some other DL format to distribte and mail out the DVD in conventional mail for backup...


----------



## Meleemark (Mar 3, 2007)

Leopard received @ 3 today, screenshots to follow for you unbelievers.


----------



## Howard2k (Feb 9, 2005)

Meleemark said:


> Leopard received @ 3 today, screenshots to follow for you unbelievers.


Shipped with Fedex? Or Purolater?


----------



## cchaynes (Oct 25, 2007)

Meleemark said:


> Leopard received @ 3 today, screenshots to follow for you unbelievers.


are you in canada?

what courier?

Cheers

hmmm, on second thought you are likely not reading this because you are int he process of installing it...

but if not, please let us know

THX

Purolator is stupid i just asked for an update, they said we should have infor for you early next week!?

they really have no clue, but i still estimate it will arrive friday


----------



## krug1313 (Apr 27, 2007)

I was told mine will be delivered by 6pm today by purolator.


----------



## cchaynes (Oct 25, 2007)

krug1313 said:


> I was told mine will be delivered by 6pm today by purolator.


when you check the purolator website what does it say?

mine still shows in transit in US...


----------



## krug1313 (Apr 27, 2007)

The purolator site does not show anything so I had to call them. They advised it was in Toronto ready to go on the truck.. This was an hour ago I talked to them. I am approx. 2 hrs from Toronto just outside of London.


----------



## Meleemark (Mar 3, 2007)

Howard2k said:


> Shipped with Fedex? Or Purolater?


FedEx, and I'm in Oakville.


----------



## snowy2004 (May 2, 2006)

Still waiting for Purolator. I find it kind of odd that literally everyone's package left at 8:30 yesterday. They might be all on the same shipment, but still : It just seems odd.

Weird thought, but it might be some way to cover up the package location until the 26th.

And Krug1313, where are you in Canada and with who did your package ship?


----------



## silentsim (Apr 15, 2006)

Received it this morning via Fed Ex. Installed on my MBP. This Rocks!:clap: :clap: 

I am having Photo Booth issues with the Backdrops though


----------



## krug1313 (Apr 27, 2007)

Snowy2004

I am in St.Thomas and it shipped via purolator.


----------



## cchaynes (Oct 25, 2007)

krug1313 said:


> Snowy2004
> 
> I am in St.Thomas and it shipped via purolator.


when did it show up on the purolator site?

can you cut and paste the package history?

i am just curious, because they keep giving out misinformation at puro

thanks


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

My copy is being shipped by Purolator. For giggles I phoned them and they confirmed that my copy is coming from the US. The customer service droid thinks I should have it tomorrow.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Mine was shipped Purolator on the 24th but delivery is stated to be October 29.


----------



## krug1313 (Apr 27, 2007)

Mine was not showing up on the website so I had to call Purolator.


----------



## cchaynes (Oct 25, 2007)

krug1313 said:


> Mine was not showing up on the website so I had to call Purolator.


does it show up now?

and what does it say if it does?

i dont get puro at all


----------



## passmoregas23 (Sep 28, 2005)

cchaynes said:


> i cant believe that in this day and age thay done just offer torrents or some other DL format to distribte and mail out the DVD in conventional mail for backup...


We were talking about this topic @ work today. Adobe offers on line downloads and it seems to work quite well. It would certainly cut down on environmental impact and improve customer service if Apple followed suit.

But then again, we can't have these fun "can't wait" threads every time something new comes out!


----------



## cchaynes (Oct 25, 2007)

true enough!

there is the impact of producing a useless plastic disk, then all of the fuel to ship and deliver them...

i say download to computer, move to FW external and install, why so complicated...


----------



## Howard2k (Feb 9, 2005)

Stupid, stupid, supid purolater. Mine says it was on the truck at 8:30 yesterday morning. They're suggesting that it will be delivered within another 4 business days. So Wednesday next week!!!


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

> Shipment Date:
> OCT 24, 2007
> 
> Delivers by:
> OCT 25, 2007


It's not here yet Apple!!!

Kinda figured it'd be late, Typical.

Dave


----------



## GWR (Jan 2, 2003)

Mine says


> Delivers by:
> OCT 25, 2007


17:30 right now, and still haven't received it. Purolator site says "08:30, in transit in US." Doesn't look like I'll be getting it today :-(


----------



## cchaynes (Oct 25, 2007)

i think we will see these parcels clear customs over night and be out through the day friday

likely when you waje up there will be more scans on teh puro site showing all of the moves it made....


----------



## krug1313 (Apr 27, 2007)

ok. So I called purolator again and they have no clue as to whats going on. They said Apple has not even sent the package to them yet. I called Apple and they said it was gone yesterday and it should be delivered today if not tomorrow.


----------



## zenith (Sep 22, 2007)

End of the business day and NO Leopard.

Now, who are the biggest lying bastards: Apple or Purolator........or both.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

GWR said:


> Mine says 17:30 right now, and still haven't received it. Purolator site says "08:30, in transit in US." Doesn't look like I'll be getting it today :-(


Same thing here and it has said that since 6:30 this morning, our time.


----------



## snowy2004 (May 2, 2006)

I don't get how come not even Purolator can know where their own packages are, even if the packages are in the States. I just hope that either Leopard arrives tomorrow or Apple drops Purolator.


----------



## krug1313 (Apr 27, 2007)

Apple said if it shipped Purolator it was shipped from Canada and any Fedex shipments were from the US. So why is it showing my package is in the States?


----------



## neufelni (Sep 17, 2007)

krug1313 said:


> Snowy2004
> 
> I am in St.Thomas and it shipped via purolator.


I'm in Aylmer so mine should get delivered at about the same time as yours.


----------



## Howard2k (Feb 9, 2005)

snowy2004 said:


> I don't get how come not even Purolator can know where their own packages are, even if the packages are in the States. I just hope that either Leopard arrives tomorrow or Apple drops Purolator.


Because they're incompetent fools.


----------



## Howard2k (Feb 9, 2005)

Howard2k said:


> Because they're incompetent fools.


he he, like clockwork they just updated my shipment information. They must have known I was annoyed. 

2007/10/25	19:02	Shipment In Transit	
2007/10/25	19:01	Received	
2007/10/24	08:30	In Transit in U.S.

No details as to WHERE it might have been received. Vancouver? Calgary? Halifax? Orlando? But at least there is action.


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

Anyone installing on a G5 iMac? If so please post your experience!

Thanks


----------



## cchaynes (Oct 25, 2007)

DDKD726 said:


> Anyone installing on a G5 iMac? If so please post your experience!
> 
> Thanks


We should open a new thread for "leopard Installs" just to keep it sorted, iam sure it will be a big one!

But sorry no G5 help here...

Cheers


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Howard2k said:


> he he, like clockwork they just updated my shipment information. They must have known I was annoyed.
> 
> 2007/10/25	19:02	Shipment In Transit
> 2007/10/25	19:01	Received
> ...


Mine says the same thing for shipment here except the Received time is 18:48 and the Shipment In Transit time is 18:49.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

Mine now says in transit. From where? Mars? 

What pathetic tracking info. It might as well not exist.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

SINC said:


> Mine says the same thing for shipment here except the Received time is 18:48 and the Shipment In Transit time is 18:49.


I had the same 8:30 am shipping time, but still no update.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I entered my tracking # and I was told that there were multiple items with that tracking #. I entered my postal code and country and was then told there are no shipments with that tracking number. Hmmm. Makes you wanna go "hmmmm".


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

*10.5 install on PPC machines thread*

As requested this thread is dedicated to those who are planning to install or are considering installing 10.5 on PPC machine. 

I'm sure there's lots of PPC users here that are a little hesitant as everyone seems to be saying this OS was designed for intel machines. 

So who's going to be the first G.Pig to report???


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

csonni said:


> I entered my tracking # and I was told that there were multiple items with that tracking #. I entered my postal code and country and was then told there are no shipments with that tracking number. Hmmm. Makes you wanna go "hmmmm".


Be sure you enter your tracking number in the top box where it says: PIN.

If it is in the bottom space, you get the error message you got.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

DDKD726 said:


> As requested this thread is dedicated to those who are planning to install or are considering installing 10.5 on PPC machine.
> 
> I'm sure there's lots of PPC users here that are a little hesitant as everyone seems to be saying this OS was designed for intel machines.
> 
> So who's going to be the first G.Pig to report???


You posted to the current thread on shipping. I think you wanted to create an entirely new thread.


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

DDKD726 said:


> As requested this thread is dedicated to those who are planning to install or are considering installing 10.5 on PPC machine.
> 
> I'm sure there's lots of PPC users here that are a little hesitant as everyone seems to be saying this OS was designed for intel machines.
> 
> So who's going to be the first G.Pig to report???


http://www.ehmac.ca/anything-mac/57040-10-5-install-ppc-machines-thread.html#post596689


----------



## cchaynes (Oct 25, 2007)

Atroz said:


> I had the same 8:30 am shipping time, but still no update.


mee too and i am in ottawa aswell

i suppose we are going to see them friday, but purolator does suck from a tracking standpoint.

the problem is that they dont handle their own US end of things, its a US courier that does and then passes the parcels off at the border...

anyway i will keep you up to date if my "status" changes


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

it's all SO exciting!!!


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

cchaynes said:


> mee too and i am in ottawa aswell
> 
> anyway i will keep you up to date if my "status" changes


Mine just did.

2007/10/25	19:56	Shipment In Transit 
2007/10/25	19:55	Received 
2007/10/24	08:30	In Transit in U.S.


----------



## cchaynes (Oct 25, 2007)

Atroz said:


> Mine just did.
> 
> 2007/10/25	19:56	Shipment In Transit
> 2007/10/25	19:55	Received
> 2007/10/24	08:30	In Transit in U.S.


yay, me too!

2007/10/25	19:58	Shipment In Transit 
2007/10/25	19:57	Received 
2007/10/24	08:30	In Transit in U.S.

looks like they are going to your house first...


----------



## snowy2004 (May 2, 2006)

I got the second update. The package must be in Canada now. My time stamps are for just before 7pm


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

mine currently says: 

Status: Shipment In Transit
Date/Time: OCTOBER 25, 2007 AT 18:49
Depot: TORONTO SORT CTR/CTR TRIE, ON


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

White you are waiting here is a very extensive coverage

AppleInsider | Extensive Mac OS X 10.5 Leopard screenshot gallery


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

Looks as if they all left Pennsylvania together and are in Toronto waiting to be sent to the various destinations.:clap: 

I won't see anything on the tracking details page until it hits the delivery truck tomorrow morning.


----------



## phuviano (Sep 14, 2005)

Mine says this. 

2007/10/25	20:05	Shipment In Transit	
2007/10/25	20:04	Received	
2007/10/24	08:30	In Transit in U.S.


----------



## meall (Aug 15, 2007)

phuviano said:


> Mine says this.
> 
> 2007/10/25	20:05	Shipment In Transit
> 2007/10/25	20:04	Received
> 2007/10/24	08:30	In Transit in U.S.


Exact same details for me. Not very explanatory! USA is a big country, if I least we knew it were somewhere near Toronto, that would be encouraging!


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

phuviano said:


> Mine says this.
> 
> 2007/10/25	20:05	Shipment In Transit
> 2007/10/25	20:04	Received
> 2007/10/24	08:30	In Transit in U.S.


Same status.


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

Howard2k said:


> he he, like clockwork they just updated my shipment information. They must have known I was annoyed.
> 
> 2007/10/25	19:02	Shipment In Transit
> 2007/10/25	19:01	Received
> ...


Mine says the same thing. According to the Purolator droid that I spoke to, that means it crossed into Canada.


----------



## cchaynes (Oct 25, 2007)

although it is very likely that we will get our copy friday and likely then before ( by hours) the official release, you would think that Apple would have done a shipment from canada both to be more efficient and save $. there must be thousands being shipped around the country this week....

oh well looking forward to playing with it, hope it arrives before i go to NY friday, if not i will start thinking i should have bought it there


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

cchaynes said:


> although it is very likely that we will get our copy friday and likely then before ( by hours) the official release, you would think that Apple would have done a shipment from canada both to be more efficient and save $. there must be thousands being shipped around the country this week....


Given how many people have identical times, I expect they provided Fedex & purolator big shipping crates of Leopard which they are bringing up to their local distribution and breaking in to individual shipments. So, likely no easier or cheaper for Apple to pre-ship to Canada and then distribute.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Mine now has four entries:

2007/10/25	20:51	Shipment In Transit	
2007/10/25	18:49	Shipment In Transit	
2007/10/25	18:48	Received	
2007/10/24	08:30	In Transit in U.S.


----------



## dansgil (Aug 16, 2006)

Mine now says:

2007/10/25	22:47	Shipment In Transit	
2007/10/25	19:27	Shipment In Transit	
2007/10/25	19:26	Received	
2007/10/24	08:30	In Transit in U.S.

The main page says it's at the Mount Hope, ON depot. It better arrive in Vancouver by tomorrow!


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

Mine now says:

2007/10/25	19:13	Left TORONTO SORT CTR/CTR TRIE, ON 
2007/10/25	18:49	Shipment In Transit 
2007/10/25	18:48	Received 
2007/10/24	08:30	In Transit in U.S.


----------



## cchaynes (Oct 25, 2007)

so then

imported
sorted
departed.....for various puro cnetres for friday distro....

good job Apple!


----------



## Maxime (Sep 10, 2007)

My order still says "Not been shipped yet". :-(


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

> 007/10/25	19:37	Shipment In Transit
> 2007/10/25	19:36	Received
> 2007/10/24	08:30	In Transit in U.S.


Dave


----------



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

2007/10/26	08:20	On vehicle for delivery	
2007/10/25	21:59	Shipment In Transit	
2007/10/25	20:13	Shipment In Transit	
2007/10/25	20:12	Received	
2007/10/24	08:30	In Transit in U.S.

Wohoo!


----------



## katie_l (Nov 4, 2003)

2007/10/26 08:21 On vehicle for delivery <--------

2007/10/25 23:50 Shipment In Transit ARC-Term.492-Stn.204 
2007/10/25 20:09 Shipment In Transit ARC-Term.563-Stn.204 
2007/10/25 20:09 Shipment In Transit ARC-Term.563-Stn.204 
2007/10/25 20:08 Received 
2007/10/24 08:30 In Transit in U.S. 

Yipeeeee!!!!!


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

Mine is on the truck for delivery too. woohoo!!


----------



## azrail (Oct 3, 2007)

what follows is a copy of my order as @ 0750hrs Oct 26...

_
Not yet shipped Product / Part No. Unit Price Qty Ext. Price
MAC OS X 10.5 UTD FULFILLMENT-INT
MB025Z/A $9.95 1 $9.95
Ships by: OCTOBER 26TH 

Cancelled - Replaced with new product Product / Part No. Unit Price Qty Ext. Price
MAC OS X 10.5 UTD FULFILLMENT-INT
MB025Z/A _

"nope, don't like it...not one tiny bit"


----------



## joltguy (Apr 15, 2005)

As of 10 minutes ago, mine too is on the vehicle for delivery!!

Shaping up to be a great weekend.


----------



## samcamera (Aug 2, 2005)

*yahoo*

Status On vehicle for delivery
Date/Time OCTOBER 26, 2007 AT 07:55
Depot VAUGHAN, ON

soon come


----------



## med8or (Jan 18, 2002)

I'll be waiting a bit for mine it would seem.

JP


Not yet shipped
Product / Part No. 
Qty

MAC OS X 10.5 UTD FULFILLMENT-INT
MB025Z/A


1

Ships by: OCTOBER 26TH


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

> 2007/10/26	07:31	On vehicle for delivery
> 2007/10/26	01:58	Shipment In Transit
> 2007/10/25	19:37	Shipment In Transit
> 2007/10/25	19:36	Received
> 2007/10/24	08:30	In Transit in U.S.


Woo Hoo!!!
It's on it's way to my house.

Dave :clap:


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

*GOT IT!!* (Do I win a prize?)  

Purolator just left...just took it out of the cardboard box. The box is very pretty. 

And now I have to go out and can't play with it until this afternoon!


----------



## zekite (May 3, 2005)

*leopard here*

just arrived... likewise have to go back to work...will be considering installation options tonight


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

No such luck here yet:

2007/10/26	06:02	Shipment In Transit	
2007/10/25	20:51	Shipment In Transit	
2007/10/25	18:49	Shipment In Transit	
2007/10/25	18:48	Received	
2007/10/24	08:30	In Transit in U.S.


----------



## hamfisted (Feb 17, 2000)

I'm in Alberta as well, and showing similar status to SINC:

2007/10/26	06:43	Shipment In Transit	
2007/10/25	22:08	Shipment In Transit	
2007/10/25	20:12	Shipment In Transit	
2007/10/25	20:11	Received	
2007/10/24	08:30	In Transit in U.S.


----------



## cchaynes (Oct 25, 2007)

hmmmmine isout for delivery aswell..!

as for alberta, sometime between 8 and 9 your time it should flip to on vehicle for delivery, you will get em today!

as for the UTD fullfillemt bit.... is that becasue you bought your mac recently and are paying the 10 or 20$ upgrade?

becaue it looks like the reatil has al shipped, regular and family pack...

come on puromlator! i gotta leave town in a coupe of hours and my mac book is already backed up and waiting for the 64 bit!


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

Just got mine!!! Here goes the fun.


----------



## hamfisted (Feb 17, 2000)

Sometime between 8 and 9... or earlier!

2007/10/26	07:41	On vehicle for delivery


----------



## cchaynes (Oct 25, 2007)

Perfect!

just got it!

wow 8 hours before release...i feel special...thanks apple!


----------



## dansgil (Aug 16, 2006)

Mine now shows "Shipment in Transit" for Vancouver. I would assume it'll get delivered today.


----------



## Eidetic (Oct 6, 2003)

my copy was delivered to my concierge this morning here in toronto!

pretty quick service, i only placed my order tuesday evening of this week...


----------



## Hodge (Feb 2, 2007)

Whooooooooo!

Mine just arrived.

Love the box!


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Mine says:

2007/10/26	07:29	On vehicle for delivery	
2007/10/26	06:13	Shipment In Transit	
2007/10/25	19:47	Left TORONTO SORT CTR/CTR TRIE, ON	
2007/10/25	19:22	Shipment In Transit	
2007/10/25	19:21	Received	
2007/10/24	08:30	In Transit in U.S.


Stuck in DVP traffic, maybe? Marooned at a Tim Hortons, perhaps??


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Mine just changed and I will get it today:

2007/10/26	07:48	On vehicle for delivery	
2007/10/26	06:02	Shipment In Transit	
2007/10/25	20:51	Shipment In Transit	
2007/10/25	18:49	Shipment In Transit	
2007/10/25	18:48	Received	
2007/10/24	08:30	In Transit in U.S.


----------



## Maxime (Sep 10, 2007)

Apple.ca still shows "Not shipped yet".


----------



## tripleR (Sep 26, 2007)

Maxime said:


> Apple.ca still shows "Not shipped yet".


Same here. I have the Up To Date (UTD) ordered since the morning of 16 Oct and for some whacky reason which has really pissed me off, are delaying shipping until the 26th. Well, it's the 26th now and still not shipped. I wonder if the fools are going to wait until 6pm to ship.

This is totally bizzare! Someone who bought a Mac 3 or 4 years ago and therefore pays full price for 10.5 gets better treatment/service than someone who just spent $2000+ on a new Mac.

Apple's way of thinking has me baffled.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

tripleR said:


> Apple's way of thinking has me baffled.


Probably more like Purolator's way of thinking.


----------



## MacGuiver (Sep 6, 2002)

Mine just showed up at 11. Time to get it loaded. 

Cheers
MacGuiver


----------



## zenith (Sep 22, 2007)

Received.


----------



## planders (Jun 24, 2005)

Just got mine, the box is indeed pretty spiffy.

So, here goes nothing...


----------



## Jeepdude (Mar 3, 2005)

*Tease!!*

 

Ok, so Purolator showed up in front of my house, (I cried out like a kid on Christmas morning) the driver went into the back of the truck, then drove off!

While I was tempted to grab my dog, and chase the truck down the street, I didn't.

Kinda wish I did now. 

Where's my Leopard? :-( 

My meltdown continues...


----------



## krug1313 (Apr 27, 2007)

Got mine at 10:30 am today. Nice packaging.


----------



## cchaynes (Oct 25, 2007)

tripleR said:


> Same here.  I have the Up To Date (UTD) ordered since the morning of 16 Oct and for some whacky reason which has really pissed me off, are delaying shipping until the 26th. Well, it's the 26th now and still not shipped. I wonder if the fools are going to wait until 6pm to ship.
> 
> This is totally bizzare! Someone who bought a Mac 3 or 4 years ago and therefore pays full price for 10.5 gets better treatment/service than someone who just spent $2000+ on a new Mac.
> 
> Apple's way of thinking has me baffled.


i agree with everything that you are saying, except in my case, as i am sure is the same as others.....I just bought both of my mac in the last 9 months, so arguably we are getting rawer deal..

that said my macbook is now rebooting into 10.5!


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

Mine says:

2007/10/26	10:18	On vehicle for delivery 
2007/10/26	05:35	Shipment In Transit 
2007/10/25	20:35	Left TORONTO SORT CTR/CTR TRIE, ON 
2007/10/25	20:17	Shipment In Transit 
2007/10/25	20:16	Received 
2007/10/24	08:30	In Transit in U.S. 


My secretary is likely going nuts as I am asking her every half hour or so "is it here yet?" :lmao:


----------



## tripleR (Sep 26, 2007)

Macaholic said:


> Probably more like Purolator's way of thinking.


It's Apple. I called customer service yesterday and they stated they are not shipping the Up To Date (UTD) until the 26th.

I just checked my acct moments ago and it is still not shipped.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Just signed for it, I'm installing it right now.

Cheers!

Dave


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHGGHGGGHG! I was at home until noon waiting for my delivery, and Purolator didn't come. 

And to top it off, I get to work, and end up signing for a package for a co-worker (we don't have a reception area, and the doors stay locked). Any guesses on what the package was?  They just HAD to rub it in my face.

Looks like I'll only be installing Leopard Monday. 

A7


----------



## GWR (Jan 2, 2003)

Just signed for it at 13:15 today! Yipee!


----------



## Munchie (Mar 10, 2006)

*Got it*

Shinny new 3D Box


----------



## phuviano (Sep 14, 2005)

Using Leopard as of now. Purolator guy shows up, almost missed him. However, i got outside in time. While Leopard was installing, I got something to eat, and then put on the winter tires for my car. After that, Leopard was done installing. 

You might as well do something else while the system installs the OS.


----------



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

Mine arrived at 10:30 this morning. Went home at lunch to do the install and left early to come back to play with it.


----------



## Jeepdude (Mar 3, 2005)

Munchie said:


> Shinny new 3D Box


Yo, where in Burlington are you? Hope he's on his way over here!!!


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Just finished the installation, Took 4 minutes to reboot,
But otherwise it's pretty painless so far.

Few things had to be updated, iDVD, Remote desktop and GarageBand.

My bookmarks are all messed up in Safari though.

Dave


----------



## Howard2k (Feb 9, 2005)

Got it, about to upgrade.


----------



## Howard2k (Feb 9, 2005)

Got it, about to upgrade.


----------



## phuviano (Sep 14, 2005)

dolawren said:


> My bookmarks are all messed up in Safari though.
> 
> Dave


hmm.. that's weird. Mine are exactly how I left them.


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

Just got it!

Installing now!


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

phuviano said:


> hmm.. that's weird. Mine are exactly how I left them.


Just the bookmarks on the "Bookmarks Bar" are jumbled up,
I Just had to reorganize them, Now everything is fine.

Dave


----------



## joltguy (Apr 15, 2005)

Just got home in time! The Purolator dude was at my door when I got here... almost missed it! Installing now... went with the "Archive & Install" option (preserve users + network setup). Likely won't get to play with it again until much later tonight, but hey at least it'll be ready and waiting for me.


----------



## tripleR (Sep 26, 2007)

Mine has finally shipped.

To add salt to the wound, while everyone else was shipped by courier mine is being shipped to Canada via USPS.

Man, I shouldn't have bought that 24" iMac, it's pissed Apple off.  

I guess if I'm lucky I will get it by next Friday


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Arrived today, but not to the door. I called our local Blizzard Express and they said they had it down there, but I'd have to come and get it. When I got there, I found a small box and I thought maybe it was something else, although I had ordered nothing other than Leopard. It didn't say Appe on the box either. When I got to the car I quickly opened it and found Leopard. What a small box compared to previous OS shipments. I'll try installing sometime tonight or this weekend.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

csonni said:


> Arrived today, but not to the door. I called our local Blizzard Express and they said they had it down there, but I'd have to come and get it. When I got there, I found a small box and I thought maybe it was something else, although I had ordered nothing other than Leopard. It didn't say Appe on the box either. When I got to the car I quickly opened it and found Leopard. What a small box compared to previous OS shipments. I'll try installing sometime tonight or this weekend.


Yeah...It's a tiny box and the jacket box for it is made out of card paper,
I'd have much preferred to have a plastic box, But that's the way it is these days,
Even iLife 08 comes cheaply wrapped as well.

Gone are the days of the big fancy box.

Dave


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Mine arrived at 1:00 p.m. and is now installing on the MBP while I use the eMac.

The delivery guy said to me, "What are these things anyway?"

I told him and he said, "Hell, is that all? I'm normally done my deliveries for the day by now and I still have 30 of these on the truck."

He clearly was not impressed.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

I thought I missed mine. 

I arrived home and just as I was a few feet from my driveway I met the Purolator truck on the road. I waved at him hoping he might stop and I could ask him if he had my package. He was talking on a Cell phone though and didn't acknowledge me. damn. Ok, pull in the driveway and go and check the front door. No notices. None. I'm thinking "ACK! It didn't get here on time and it's Friday, I have to wait the weekend". I check my mailbox and there is a box. Whew! 

I don't think I've ever had Purolator leave something from Apple without a signature. I checked the tracking site and find the following "Signature not required - authorized by Shipper.". I assume they figured there'd be a lot of disappointed people and as such a low cost item to replace, they weren't worried about theft. 

Thanks Apple!


----------



## hamfisted (Feb 17, 2000)

Got mine @ 2:15 here in Calgary. Here goes nothin'!


----------



## ZRXer (Jan 18, 2007)

*Argh!!!*

Double issue - first off, I missed the Purolator guy, obviously, as the status has been updated to "attempted delivery" and now it's "ready for pickup" - so I have to drive to the Purolator depot... Secondly, we have to drive to Calgary tonight for the weekend, which means... no Leopard play until Sunday night - it's going to be a laaaate night on Sunday. 

Can't wait!


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

I think my purolator guy decided to take the day off, or fell asleep at the wheel. 

My tracking says it was on vehicle for delivery at 11am, but it's almost 6pm, and still no delivery. How late do they deliver?

A7


----------



## samcamera (Aug 2, 2005)

*arrived at 6:40pm*

The purolator guy told me I was the twentieth leopard delivery today for him.
It is now being installed on my mbp and time remaining is 13 min.


----------



## mpuk (May 24, 2005)

I'm in downtown Toronto, ordered back on the 16th, when they claimed delivery today....was home all day, and nothing. The tracking says it was sorted yesterday in the Toronto depot, today it said in transit all day. What a pile of $^#&#$*(. I'm pi**ed I pre-ordered and got nothing, and am reading people in Newfoundland are getting it before me in the biggest city in Canada.


----------



## acheron909 (Oct 27, 2007)

a7mc, you're luckier than I am! My Purolator status looks more like this:

2007/10/25 - 18:35 - Shipment In Transit	
2007/10/25 - 18:34 - Received	
2007/10/24 - 08:30 - In Transit in U.S.

And nada! Not even a hint of when it might arrive next week. Don't make me go outside and be social, Apple...

Incidentally, I just read a story over at CBC about shipping delays when crossing the border:

Canadians who click online for bargains suffer long delivery delays


Grrrgh.


----------



## mpuk (May 24, 2005)

I've actually made 2 purchases online through amazon.com and received delivery on both in 5 days....Apple I think is just over their heads with their promises of delivery....Purolator doesn't have the man power.


----------



## DR Hannon (Jan 21, 2007)

I use to deliver for purolator, and if the driver got behind you disk may have gone for a ride. It was back at the depot by 4 pm. Sorry, but you will have to wait till monday


----------



## Tomac (Dec 31, 2002)

The SFU Microcomputer Store failed to receive Leopard for launch day; I pre-ordered back on October 16. $69 per copy.

Low price and no Leopard, versus shelling out an additional $60 for instant gratification on launch day. 

Excitement has been deflated. Big time.


----------



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

Tomac said:


> The SFU Microcomputer Store failed to receive Leopard for launch day; I pre-ordered back on October 16. $69 per copy.
> 
> Low price and no Leopard, versus shelling out an additional $60 for instant gratification on launch day.
> 
> Excitement has been deflated. Big time.


It will be $99 at Dal next week when it arrives.


----------



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

We should have another poll on arrival time. Oct 25, 26 or later.


----------



## frobertson (Nov 3, 2006)

Purolator can't find my shipment, and can't even find any reference to the tracking number! In Newfoundland, Purolator is nicknamed "Soonerorlater - most often later". I spoke to Apple and their response was to wait till Monday and if Soon, oops Purolator, still haven't delivered it, they would send me another copy via a different courier.

Pretty good from Apple, the usual excrement from Purolator


----------



## Kirtland (Aug 18, 2002)

mpuk said:


> I'm in downtown Toronto, ordered back on the 16th, when they claimed delivery today....was home all day, and nothing. What a pile of $^#&#$*(. I'm pi**ed I pre-ordered and got nothing, and am reading people in Newfoundland are getting it before me in the biggest city in Canada.


Not sure why living in the biggest city should give any more priority.
I didn't put my order in until last weekend, so even though they said delivery on the 26th, I wasn't confident it would arrive for this weekend (got a shipping notice on Wednesday).
It arrived yesterday. I live in Whitehorse, one of the best cities in Canada


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

Kirtland said:


> Not sure why living in the biggest city should give any more priority.


Nothing against Whitehorse... but to answer the obvious, Toronto is much closer to the US border (original point of origin) and directly adjacent to Purolator's main hub in Canada (beside Pearson airport).

It's kind of a myth that people from Toronto have a superiority complex... and speaking as someone who's grown up in the GTA, it's a myth I'd love to bust.


----------



## mpuk (May 24, 2005)

mac_geek said:


> Nothing against Whitehorse... but to answer the obvious, Toronto is much closer to the US border (original point of origin) and directly adjacent to Purolator's main hub in Canada (beside Pearson airport).


This is all I meant by that...I am not a uber-proud Torontonian, nor do I think this city is the best place on earth by any means...it is just perplexing as to why they tell me it was sitting in the hub all day yesterday (apparently in transit according to the person I talked to does not necessarily mean it was on a truck), when it was supposed to be delivered, or I could even drive 15 mins to pick it up myself...

Lesson learned...should have just made the short drive over to Yorkdale sometime over the weekend.


----------



## TripleX (Nov 6, 2002)

PUROLATOR.....What an incompetent company! I ordered Leopard from Apple in order to guarantee I would get it on Friday. Well it is Saturday now and Purolator informs me that overnight express means delivery sometime next week. WTF! The tracking info still says that my package is in transit. There are no copies in any store in Red Deer or Grand Prairie....they all said Purolator failed to deliver. I am going to call Apple on Monday and implore them to drop this terrible company.


----------



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

I was scared when I read Purolator was delivering Leopard. After it was delivered yesterday ( 2 hours before they normally show up here ) I was reading the packing slip and I noticed it was supposed to be shipped via FedEx! Anyone else have this on your packing slip?


----------



## meall (Aug 15, 2007)

In my case, like expected, I did not received my Leopard for the week end. In the part of Quebec I live, Puro told me "it is 2 days delivery". So having the package live the USA one day before the supposed delivery date, I was already doomed...


----------



## mpuk (May 24, 2005)

TripleX said:


> PUROLATOR.....What an incompetent company! I ordered Leopard from Apple in order to guarantee I would get it on Friday. Well it is Saturday now and Purolator informs me that overnight express means delivery sometime next week. WTF! The tracking info still says that my package is in transit. There are no copies in any store in Red Deer or Grand Prairie....they all said Purolator failed to deliver. I am going to call Apple on Monday and implore them to drop this terrible company.


Exactly what happened to me. Way to go Purolator!

Funny part is, I just checked my status again online a few mins ago before I came here, and it now says to call Purolator Customer Service for details on this shipment. 

Nice.


----------



## acheron909 (Oct 27, 2007)

That probably just means they're doing database maintenance...

[quietly waiting for Monday, Tuesday, or whenever Leopard will show up at his doorstep]

Nice to see there's at least one other SFU person up here. Does the Micro Store _ever_ have anything in stock?


----------



## acheron909 (Oct 27, 2007)

Purolator dropped off Leopard at my place 'round 10am this morning.

[drool]


----------



## rondini (Dec 6, 2001)

Order Status on Apple page says shipped via Canada Post/Purolator on the 24th. has a tracking number that doesn't work on Purolator or Canada Post web site. Apple tells me it should arrive by 8 pm tonight???

plus: human at Purolator says the tracking number isn't even a format they use, as Apple shipments have a unique format.


----------



## mpuk (May 24, 2005)

I am yet to receive my copy. Purolator has gone to manual tracking in my case, has contacted different levels of depot managers and found nothing. They called me again today with the same story that they will call me back within 24 hours. I'm guessing they lost it, or someone straight out stole it.

Apple escalated the situation and advised me they'd re-credit me back $30 for the inconvenience and will also get back to me in 24 hours. 

24 hours have passed since I spoke with Apple, and still no Leopard...

I hate Purolator.


----------



## Edwill (Oct 22, 2007)

I've bought new iMac, then on Oct. 22 I faxed my Up-To-Date Order Form. So far nothing, and I can't even check the status of it on-line. I hope it will come soon...


----------



## iJay (Nov 10, 2002)

*Nothing Yet*

Nothing Yet in Ottawa

How can I cancel my order????..


I'll just go to BB or FS. I'm really disappointed with Apple. I was expecting it Friday, Sat at the lastest.


----------



## meall (Aug 15, 2007)

I received mine (retail box) on Monday as expected.

My up-to-date (2) were shipped on Friday, and I should received them this week I suppose.


----------



## tripleR (Sep 26, 2007)

Finally received my up-to-date this evening after pre-ordering on the 16th. Disk and booklet only, not even the jewel case.

Why was I expecting better treatment after spending almost $2100 this month on an iMac? I really didn't expect to be treated better, just the same as the rest of you who paid for price for Leopard.

Oh well, Leopard installed flawlessly.


----------



## mrhud (Oct 30, 2007)

*Got ti*

Ordered mine on the 24th and received it on the 26th at around 12.20pm


----------



## Maxime (Sep 10, 2007)

My order copy of Leopard was shipped on October 25th and I still got nothing. lol

Not to mention Purolator's tracking system is absolutely useless.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

Purolator messes up about 50% of my orders. The need to get a better tracking system.


----------



## mpuk (May 24, 2005)

Mine arrived finally late this afternoon...thought at first it was some eager witches or goblins looking for Unicef donations or perhaps an apple, but no...just a plain clothed Purolator guy. At about the same time, the manual tracking lady for the Toronto region called me back and explained that a manager was personally delivering a few packages. Guess the "manager" wouldn't have had to do this if someone was doing their job right... Anyway, glad I finally got it. Guess it was worth the $53 and change in the end Apple credited me back for the inconvenience...


----------



## Edwill (Oct 22, 2007)

10 days after I had faxed my Order, today I've got a happy message: 

"Your order has been validated, processed and shipped via International Mail. Please allow 3 to 7 business days for delivery. Canadian and Latin American orders may require additional delivery time due to customs processing."

I'm very glad, I'll get it soon, understanding APPLE's overload of work, with milions of shipments due. They're doing OK!


----------



## Maxime (Sep 10, 2007)

Maxime said:


> My order copy of Leopard was shipped on October 25th and I still got nothing. lol
> 
> Not to mention Purolator's tracking system is absolutely useless.


I still haven't received my update. lol

I bet they will come tomorrow since I'll be gone all day.


----------



## rondini (Dec 6, 2001)

Called Apple last night. Was told to call them Monday or Tuesday if it hasn't arrived by then. This is after being told this past Monday that Purolaotor would be bringing Monday night (maybe). Now I am told it is in Canada Post's hands.

This is getting annoying.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

When I went to pick-up my Leopard DVD at the Purolator depot the following Monday after release, the representative asked me why so many people were coming in to pick-up the exact same package from the same sender. I told her it was from Apple and that it was a DVD for the Macintosh. She said they had a whole pile of Leopard boxes that were undelivered because of address problems or failed attempts. Sounds like either Apple or Purolator have missed the mark with the delivery for some people.


----------



## rondini (Dec 6, 2001)

November 5th, still waiting. Apple tells me to wait a few more days.

WTF!!!!!

Shelled out $1500.00 for the iMac, the first week of October, and i get this sent by snail mail, with a non functioning tracking number!

Not happy. Considering the extra profit they made on my purchase due to Apple's iShaft Canadian pricing.


----------



## metabox (Dec 29, 2004)

I ordered mine via the up-to-date program on Oct 18 and have been waiting ever since. 
I finally called customer service today and they said it was shipped on the 25th and will take between 8-12 business days by Canada Post. I could've sworn it said 2-3 business days when I ordered it. 
So annoying, I'll have to wait another week if it's the full 12 days.


----------



## rnolson (Oct 11, 2007)

rondini said:


> November 5th, still waiting. Apple tells me to wait a few more days.
> 
> WTF!!!!!
> 
> ...


I did the exact same thing and likewise am still waiting! Just got off the phone with Sales support at Apple - the "Tracking number" listed on your order information is not a tracking number (if it starts with "1111") - even though they link it to the Purolator site for some reason. My order was sent by Canada Post regular mail, so the tracking number listed must be some random mail receipt number or something. What else ticked me off was that even though when I check the order online it says it was dispatched on October 25 - the support lady said it was sent on the 29th....should take 7 - 10 calendar days. I guess that means I should get it between today and the 8th......we'll see I guess. 
Well, good thing I didn't base my recent switch from PC to Apple on customer service! This is ridiculous....how about DL updates instead of this obviously flawed process??


----------



## ifade (Oct 19, 2007)

I ordered the Leopard up-to-date program on Oct 21, and it shows shipped on Oct 25, but with the non functional tracking number, I can not trace my status on Purolator's website. Still waiting:-(


----------



## rnolson (Oct 11, 2007)

ifade said:


> I ordered the Leopard up-to-date program on Oct 21, and it shows shipped on Oct 25, but with the non functional tracking number, I can not trace my status on Purolator's website. Still waiting:-(


Like I said...they DID NOT send via Purolator...it's coming regular mail (Canada Post) - the "tracking number" issued to you is just a postal receipt number, so it means nothing. It was likely shipped on the 29th, not the 25th regardless of what your confirmation says, and it takes between 7-10 calendar days to arrive. I confirmed this with Apple support.
I'm now on day 8, and still nothing.


----------



## Maxime (Sep 10, 2007)

Same here.

"shipped" on the 25th. Still got nothing. lol


----------



## ifade (Oct 19, 2007)

The disk at last arrived today, now I am running Leopard on my Macbook. I am living in Calgary.


----------



## rondini (Dec 6, 2001)

Arrived today. Was led to believe that it was coming from California, yet return address is in Canada, and a sticker on the envelope says the software was recorded in Canada, So apparently Markham to Guelph is a 2 week trip for a padded mailer.


----------



## Edwill (Oct 22, 2007)

If yours Leo was shipped from Markham, ON then why did Apple sent mine from California by international Post delivery? The email, that they notified me with, also said about a possible delay by Customs at the border.  

I've faxed to Apple the up-to-date form Oct. 22, and I'm still waiting for delivery.


----------



## rnolson (Oct 11, 2007)

Orders are processed in California, but the actual discs are sent from a warehouse in Markham. You should be receiving it any day now - mine took 10 days to travel the equivalent of an hour if I drove it myself...I think they just overwhelmed Canada Post with all the up to date orders.....remember, Canada Post's prerequisite for employment is to be fat, slow and incompetent.


----------



## Maxime (Sep 10, 2007)

I got my Leopard update DVD on friday and installed it on saturday. No problems so far. Then again... I only use my computer to go on the internet and download stuff.


----------



## Edwill (Oct 22, 2007)

I've faxed to Apple the up-to-date form Oct. 22, and I'm still waiting for the delivery, almost a month. I'm getting worried, that it got lost. There's no way to communicate with Apple. What should I do now?


----------



## Edwill (Oct 22, 2007)

Am I the only one still waiting, for Leopard update, for *FOUR* weeks? 
It was shipped Nov. 1 and today is Nov. 27.


----------



## rondini (Dec 6, 2001)

Edwill said:


> I've faxed to Apple the up-to-date form Oct. 22, and I'm still waiting for the delivery, almost a month. I'm getting worried, that it got lost. There's no way to communicate with Apple. What should I do now?


NO way??? What about the phone?


----------



## Fox (Oct 4, 2002)

You CAN communicate with Apple; call them at 1-800-676-2775. I did when my up-to-date order hadn't arrived after three weeks. They made a big mistake sending these by regular mail and they now know it. When I complained (this was the second time I called and complained), they immediately changed my order to a full version and couriered it to me. I got it the next day.


----------



## Edwill (Oct 22, 2007)

Fox said:


> You CAN communicate with Apple; call them at 1-800-676-2775. I did when my up-to-date order hadn't arrived after three weeks. They made a big mistake sending these by regular mail and they now know it. When I complained (this was the second time I called and complained), they immediately changed my order to a full version and couriered it to me. I got it the next day.


Unfortunately, no phone 1-888-840-8433, or email contact was possible. Finally, I got it Nov. 29 from Apple in South Bend, IN in a soft envelope stamped "SURFACE". It was shipped from Hasler 11/01/2007. Why not AIR MAIL? 

It"s been a VERY disappointing experience to wait for it whole month.  tptptptp


----------

